# COMET/Long Pulling/HTTP Stream



## Filly (9. Mrz 2009)

Servus ihr profis^^
ich hab vor ein chat zu programmieren mit hilfe des HTTP Streams. Ein ajax chat welcher die daten in festdefinierten intervalen holt hab ich schon hinbekommen, was jedoch nicht sehr professionell bzw ressourcenschonend ist. Leider finde ich im internet zum thema Comet (und Tomcat) kein geeignetes Beispiel. Kennt sich da jmd aus und würde evtl ein sehr einfaches verständliches beispiel hier präsentieren? Grundlegende AJAX und gute JAVA kenntnisse sind vorhanden.

Vielen dank für die Mühe,
gürße filly


----------



## Noctarius (9. Mrz 2009)

Einen echten HTTP Stream schaffst habe ich damals mit HTTP 1.1 auch nicht hinbekommen, selbst mit KeepConnection nicht.

Am einfachsten ist es einen HTTP 1.0 Response zu erzeugen und diesen einfach nicht zu schließen. Kommen neue Daten schickst du diese einfach über die bereits offene Verbindung.

Kein Rumgurken mit Chunks und JEDER Browser zeigt (interessanterweise) bei HTTP 1.0 sofort den gesendeten Inhalt an. Bei Http 1.1 ist das nicht so. Hier wird scheinbar "optimiert"


----------



## Filly (10. Mrz 2009)

Hast du vllt ein Beispiel für deine Version? Das Inet gibt zu solchen themen kaum Beispiele leider.

grüße


----------

